# Help with Buying WorldMark Credits



## janda727 (Aug 18, 2013)

I've decided that I'd like to buy secondary market WorldMark Credits. I've been looking at Ebay and other sites. What price per credit is a good deal on the resale market? Any tips on buying them would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 18, 2013)

Advice (opinions) on Pricing and due diligence

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=24303

Specific Listings and Purchase Advice Postings

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=71


----------



## ronparise (Aug 18, 2013)

janda727 said:


> I've decided that I'd like to buy secondary market WorldMark Credits. I've been looking at Ebay and other sites. What price per credit is a good deal on the resale market? Any tips on buying them would be greatly appreciated




You may know most of this already but just in case not...here you go, Rons guide to buying Worldmark contracts.

I think its generally accepted that 30 cents a credit is a good price. You will pay a little more for "fully loaded contracts and less for accounts with less than their full complement of credits.

Whats fully loaded?

Worldmark credits are good for 2 years,and you can borrow from next years allocation, so its possible to buy a contract that has last years credits available, this years credits available and next years available to borrow. Thats fully loaded. Its also possible that there are credits in reservations, which reservations can be cancelled and the credits used for your own purposes once you own the account

Worldmark is a non deeded membership, so closing is simple and cheap. Be aware some ebay sellers dont pass that cheap closing through to you. Wyndham does charge a $299 transfer fee,

Also some sellers will want to charge you for a years maintenance fees to compensate the seller for the current credits and last years credits in the account. Others dont ask for this consideration. So adjust your bid accordingly

Also be aware some ebay sellers are the sales arms of PCCs and some are brokers representing real sellers and some are the sellers themselves. These brokers (Timeshare Angels is one of them) know what they are doing. PCCs not so much. Individual owners;  maybe, maybe not

There are other brokers that specialize in Worldmark resales. their prices are more than on ebay usually, but they will offer to teach you how to use the product effectively. Mike Murphy at http://timeshareliquidationservice.com/ and Bill Stephan at Smartshare.com are two that Ive worked with and learned a lot from. I think they are well worth the extra money you will pay, if you need educated in the use of the product. If you go to them say hello for me.

Also be aware of Worldmarks maintenance fee schedule. They charge a flat fee per account plus a set amount for each block of 2500 credits or fraction thereof.  That means a 6000 credit contract and a 7000 credit contract will pay exactly the same maintenance fees each year. (537.30)  And an 8000 or 9000 or 10000 credit contract will be exactly the same ($662.56)  So the most efficient contracts when it comes to maintenance fees,  are the larger contracts that are exact multiples of 2500. Also be aware that housekeeping credits (you need one for each reservation) come each year; one per 10000 credits. So a 20000 credit contract will give you 2 but a 19000 credit contract only one. (I learned the hard way...I own a 19000 credit contract)

Join wmowners.com for lots of background on the club and http://www.wmtsinfo.com/ for an education on how to use it


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 18, 2013)

Good summary Ron.  I will add that even though the WorldMark maintenance fees change at 2,500 credit intervals, you can only buy WorldMark credits in 1,000 credit intervals so that 2,500 dividing line is an artificial point.  You can have a 7,000 credit account or an 8,000 one, but it is not possible to have a 7,500 credit WorldMark account.

Also, even though 5,000 credits is the minimum size WorldMark account, you will see very few of those offered.  6,000 credits has been the minimum sold directly for as long as I have been a WorldMark member and that is a very common size to see offered on the resale market.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 18, 2013)

Keep in mind Poster number 3 is touting poster number 4's website, who is thanking him for the plug


----------



## janda727 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## benyu2010 (Aug 18, 2013)

Good summary, Ron...can I borrow part or all of your post?

For OP, wmowners.com has great information of WM in depth. Wmtsinfo.com is an easy-to-manuvure information site dedicated to WM owners.


----------



## homeland (Aug 19, 2013)

I purchased 12,00 credits on ebay from redweek4less (IA vacations).  I know they have some issues

I hope they are going to come through for me...


----------



## benyu2010 (Aug 19, 2013)

homeland said:


> I purchased 12,00 credits on ebay from redweek4less (IA vacations).  I know they have some issues
> 
> I hope they are going to come through for me...



Post in buying, selling and renting and hope some may give you helpful advises


----------



## homeland (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## ronparise (Aug 19, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> Good summary, Ron...can I borrow part or all of your post?
> 
> For OP, wmowners.com has great information of WM in depth. Wmtsinfo.com is an easy-to-manuvure information site dedicated to WM owners.



For what its worth, Feel free to use any of my ramblings, but maybe you should get rent-shares advice first


----------



## ronparise (Aug 19, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Keep in mind Poster number 3 is touting poster number 4's website, who is thanking him for the plug



I realize that im relatively new to Worldmark but i have some experience buying and selling this stuff. (6 contracts closed and 2 more under contract for a total of 181000 credits) I bought some on ebay and bought some from the brokers mentioned. I've also sold several contracts. I'm actually a pretty good source of info for questions like the one posed by the op. However, when it comes to actually using the product or the historical perspective I bow to Fred and the folks on www.wmowners.com. Which is why I referred to them in my post. 

You should also know that Fred and I disagree on some basic Worldmark issues. And that lots of what I post on wm owners is shouted down. In fact I've been asked not to post on the one subject where I have some expertise. None of that however takes away from the good info you can find on both sites; which is why I referred to them


 If you can add to the discussion by correcting any of my mistakes or adding things that I missed or by suggesting other sources to point the op to; do it. But if all you can do is point out that Fred and I have a certain respect for each other and that you don't; I don't see how that helps anyone


----------



## ronparise (Aug 19, 2013)

Duplicate post deleted


----------



## benyu2010 (Aug 19, 2013)

ronparise said:


> For what its worth, Feel free to use any of my ramblings, but maybe you should get rent-shares advice first



Thanks, Ron....LOL

Since one of URLs posted by David linked to the page contains a few of my listings, I don't think David intentionally singles anyone out, it is his style you have known for while. We all agree and disagree all the time.


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 20, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> Thanks, Ron....LOL
> 
> Since one of URLs posted by David linked to the page contains a few of my listings, I don't think David intentionally singles anyone out, it is his style you have known for while. We all agree and disagree all the time.



Perhaps you are right, but if there is a WorldMark thread I have participated in or one where the wmtsinfo.com site has been referenced I am never surprised to see a snide comment from Rent_Share along the lines of the one Ron quoted.  I find them somewhere between amusing and annoying, depending on how snarky the comment is.

On the other hand, after one of those comments I often notice an upward blip in traffic on the wmtsinfo.com site, possibly due to people checking it out to see what the heck he is referring to. So even though those snarky comments add nothing to the discussion of a particular thread they may direct WorldMark owners and prospective owners to WorldMark information which will help them use and enjoy WorldMark.  Since that is the primary purpose of the wmtsinfo.com  site, keep those comments coming, the publicity is appreciated.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 20, 2013)

I bought my WM points from wmowners.com.  Lots of owners selling directly on this site and it is a very safe purchase becuase you are not buying a deed.  You are basically buying into a membership.  Worldmark handles all the closing, though the seller and buyer will need to sign and get forms notarized. 

If you don't mind renting points from other owners (I do this all the time), buying a 5k contract is definately the way to go.  The 5k point contracts are hard to find but are worth the effort.  You will save a lot on dues with a 5k contract verses a 6k contract.  If you are not into renting then you really need to buy a 10k point conract or more.  

Not long ago I bought a 6k points contract, then realized how much cheaper owning 5k points contract would be.  The rules and fees were different just 3 years ago, so I listed 1k of my points for sale and I found a buyer to pay me for those points and pay the one time fee to have my contract changed from 6k points to 1k points.  It was a win for both of us as we both maximized our dues payments.


----------



## benyu2010 (Aug 20, 2013)

jdunn1 said:


> I bought my WM points from wmowners.com.  Lots of owners selling directly on this site and it is a very safe purchase becuase you are not buying a deed.  You are basically buying into a membership.  Worldmark handles all the closing, though the seller and buyer will need to sign and get forms notarized.
> 
> If you don't mind renting points from other owners (I do this all the time), buying a 5k contract is definately the way to go.  The 5k point contracts are hard to find but are worth the effort.  You will save a lot on dues with a 5k contract verses a 6k contract.  If you are not into renting then you really need to buy a 10k point conract or more.
> 
> Not long ago I bought a 6k points contract, then realized how much cheaper owning 5k points contract would be.  The rules and fees were different just 3 years ago, so I listed 1k of my points for sale and I found a buyer to pay me for those points and pay the one time fee to have my contract changed from 6k points to 1k points.  It was a win for both of us as we both maximized our dues payments.



You can find 5K contract any day, just ask to split it off from a larger account. Yes, 5K is great if you are keen to small account strategy. But remember it is little room to borrow and you need a bit management of credit expire if you book and cancel a lot.


----------



## benyu2010 (Aug 20, 2013)

cotraveller said:


> Perhaps you are right, but if there is a WorldMark thread I have participated in or one where the wmtsinfo.com site has been referenced I am never surprised to see a snide comment from Rent_Share along the lines of the one Ron quoted.  I find them somewhere between amusing and annoying, depending on how snarky the comment is.
> 
> On the other hand, after one of those comments I often notice an upward blip in traffic on the wmtsinfo.com site, possibly due to people checking it out to see what the heck he is referring to. So even though those snarky comments add nothing to the discussion of a particular thread they may direct WorldMark owners and prospective owners to WorldMark information which will help them use and enjoy WorldMark.  Since that is the primary purpose of the wmtsinfo.com  site, keep those comments coming, the publicity is appreciated.




Any publicity is good publicity... particularly it has only information on your site. I would be appreciative if I'm you.

This is only my honest and personal opinion that www.wmowners.com is an important site to maintain an active owner base to guard the best of our interest as owners. We all agree and disagree all the time, however, a centralized location is often better than fragmented voice, just like the timeshare resale market. Maybe David sees your site as an alternate and takes away traffic, personally I found it is difficult to see a threat from a dictionary to a book of novel...

we all love our Worldmark and feel something special in it, that we are more passionate about it sometimes than an average timeshare week owner. Thanks for your time and dedication, you've probably seen my IP a lot.


----------

